# Shop/Building Lighting



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I was curious as to what type of Lights and Lighting guys are putting in their buildings. I'm building a new barn 80x100x19 (19 is the lowest point). I dont want anything that hangs real low because I need at least 17' clearance for Stacker/grapple/hay. So tech. I have alot more room in the center of the building because it will a lot higher than the edges. I didnt know if there are better lights out there than the old school Dome type lights with the big bulbs. From what I hear those suck up a lot of power = expensive to run. Any thoughts would be great! Thanks.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I put T5 HO lights in the workshop, but it is not as large or nice as yours. The ceiling (14 ft) and sides are white metal.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Been putting in High Bay T5HO Fluorescent Fixture 6 Lamp T5HO Hi-Bay. Hanging these type of fixtures in shops and warehouses or pole barns . They are a bit on high side but they are energy efficient . A lot of electrical supply places can do a lighting lay out and tell you how many fixtures you need for how much light you want . These lamps work well in unheated buildings. I believe T5HO will come on down to - 20 F.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Definately go with a good T5 or T8 fixture. We put low bay 175W mercury vapor lights in our stall barn about 5-6 years ago, we now wish we had gone with the flouresent instead. Mercury vapor bulbs lose lighting power pretty bad over time, say 2 years or so, and the cheap ones can be tempermental about staying on at all.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

I went with the regular 40 w tubes, 12' ceiling white walls. I made some little brackets such that I could mount them above the bottom of the trusses so that they would not determine the ceiling height. There are special bulbs for cold temperatures that make them suitable in colder weather. The fixtures were like $10 at Lowes/HD and come with bulbs. If you want the cold weather bulbs they are extra. I don't use them and have no problems here in N. Texas. Bulbs have been in operation since 1/2005 and have not had to replace any bulbs.

HTH,

Mark


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

Just purchased 400 watt metal halide HID low bay lights. This is for hay and equipment storage. They are used with new ballasts. Totally enclosed to keep dust and dirts off of bulbs. Also if a bulb blws then no glass or sparks on hay. The cost for 20 delivered was 1130 dollars. new lights would have been over 2700 dollars. They have something called magnetic pulse start. Not sure what it means but supposed to be 35% more efficient than regular HID lights. When I get them in Ill let you all know how they work.


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

I recently built a 60x100x14 barn. Installed 18 Orion lights. I have two other barns with Orion lights. These lights have a whiter light, lower power consumption and last forever. The aisle lights I installed in the horse barn in 1998 I have yet to replacea tube. Google Orion Lighting for more information.


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

The HID lights are up and WOW. You can read a newspaper without my glasses.Takes about 5 minutes for full light. The restart is a bit slow but the price was right. Havent used them enough to see about the bill yet.


----------

